# 1 1/2" die holder or adaptor



## drgoretex (Feb 27, 2012)

So I want to use a larger die (1 1/2" OD), but the only die holders I can find have a 3/4" shank, so won't fit in my tailstock chuck (max 1/2").

Anyone know where one can find an adaptor to take a 1 1/2" die with a 1" die holder?

Or, a 1 1/2" die holder that will fit a #2 MT tailstock?

Ken


----------



## glycerine (Feb 27, 2012)

Seems like George (texatdurango) had some at one time... Check with him.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 27, 2012)

He started a thread just a few days ago gauging interest for another run of them.


----------



## rstought (Feb 27, 2012)

You might also check with BigShed.  I ordered a 1.5" adapter for the LMS die holder from him right after the group buy for the 14mm taps and dies.  It was extremely well made, and even with shipping from Oz to the US, very reasonably priced...


----------



## wizard (Feb 27, 2012)

drgoretex said:


> So I want to use a larger die (1 1/2" OD), but the only die holders I can find have a 3/4" shank, so won't fit in my tailstock chuck (max 1/2").
> 
> Anyone know where one can find an adaptor to take a 1 1/2" die with a 1" die holder?
> 
> ...



RDG 2 MT TAILSTOCK DIE HOLDER LATHE FOR MYFORD LATHE | eBay

Ken..where I got mine..Doc


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 27, 2012)

Ken, if you already have the 1" die holder you could just turn yourself an adapter similar to the two round adapters shown on the above eBay link.  Just chuck up a nice piece of hard wood and turn the male end of it to fit your current holder and the female end to accept the 1-1/2" die.  Drill and tap 2-3 holes around the female end and put in some set screws and you should be good to go. You could even cast a blank if you wanted a colorful one.  After all you are only using it to thread plastic right.(may be a bad assumption)


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 27, 2012)

wizard said:


> drgoretex said:
> 
> 
> > So I want to use a larger die (1 1/2" OD), but the only die holders I can find have a 3/4" shank, so won't fit in my tailstock chuck (max 1/2").
> ...


 
Thanks, Doc!  I was just looking at that very gadget on the RDG website, but couldn't get PayPal to work.   I will likely go this route...if I don't go with the advice below...



JD Combs Sr said:


> Ken, if you already have the 1" die holder you could just turn yourself an adapter similar to the two round adapters shown on the above eBay link. Just chuck up a nice piece of hard wood and turn the male end of it to fit your current holder and the female end to accept the 1-1/2" die. Drill and tap 2-3 holes around the female end and put in some set screws and you should be good to go. You could even cast a blank if you wanted a colorful one. After all you are only using it to thread plastic right.(may be a bad assumption)


 
And THAT sounds like a great idea too!!  I knew there was a good reason to post a question like this here. :biggrin:  When my own noggin cuts out, someone can give a kickstart  

Thanks for the excellent advice.  It just so happens, I have a nice 2.5" x 2.5" stick of Lignum that would love to be used for such a purpose.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## BigShed (Feb 28, 2012)

rstought said:


> You might also check with BigShed.  I ordered a 1.5" adapter for the LMS die holder from him right after the group buy for the 14mm taps and dies.  It was extremely well made, and even with shipping from Oz to the US, very reasonably priced...



I have one of those left.


----------

